
Make Younger VCs Your Champions - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/make-younger-vcs-your-champions
======
sharpshoot
A good example of one to know is Brian Pokorny of Baseline ventures. I hear
he's been mighty useful for YC startups

------
sanj
Isn't this just a variant on "be nice to the receptionist"?

